# (Video) Big Snake - Little Kids



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a random video I found on the internet of a household with a huge python (Burmese?) and alot of little kids.

To me, this looks like a disaster waiting to happen.

Link: http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=180637%0A


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

In my eyes that's really irresponsible! That snake could do alot of damage to a kid very very quickly.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. That's BAD. That snake could kill that kid in a heartbeat. Having an animal like that in a home for a birthday party with trained staff around to control/handle it is one thing... but to have tons of kids touching, prodding, hugging and even RIDING it is just gross irresponsibility. Not cool at all.

Someone in that house is going to die.

And that final shot with the kid cuddled up with the snake? That's disturbing and probably a sign of things to come. Though next time the kid won't be moving.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

whoaaa, that kid has guts. relax guys, this vid is probably from another country and they have their own ways and such. it's just like those kingsnake charmers in thailand.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It always amazes me to see stuff like that. I have no problem with children being exposed to large constrictors that are in a supervised type setting....but that walks away from the realm of responsible quickly....that said......do any of you know how many children went to the emergency room last year as a result of "mans best friend"? 800,000! In the UNITED STATES ALONE. Which means there are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more irresponsible dog owners out there to worry about.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ya but croc lets look at %. I dont know it off hand, but im willing to bet there is a much much larger % of dog owners in the US vs snake owners.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Ya but croc lets look at %. I dont know it off hand, but im willing to bet there is a much much larger % of dog owners in the US vs snake owners.


I agree waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more dog owners than
big snake owners..

that vid makes me sick


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, turning the attention away from irresponsible herp owners to dog owners doesn't make what the people in that vid did any better. And I would wonder how many of those 800,000 were seriously injured and how the injuries came about... Was that a stat that profiled dog attack victims solely? Or any incident involving a dog? And where did it come from?

Let's not forget just a short while ago we had a post on here about a young man who took in a large snake as a rescue and it ended up killing him.

Any animals can be dangerous if not properly understood and respected.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

wow...

OK adressing this in order...

Yes more canine owners...(look down however)

Not drawing attention away from.....hell are you all new..I do nothing but harp responsibility! In fact to the point that I really piss off a lot of herpers!

3.....Do you realize how many big snake owners there are?.......Do you realize how many hundreds of thousands of BURMESE alone have been sold since 1960? Let alone the number boom during the 80's with evryone trying to cash in on the amel's? (have a look at import figures from the US fish and wilkdlife service on burms)

Then figure in the tens of thousands of retics out there....

I am not even going into venomous.

I simply wanted to point out how people never even THINK about dogs being dangerous........we teach people constantly how evil, and nasty snakes are.....and yet they are dangerous creatures.....


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that video was crazy, that kid was RIDING that snake, i got to admit if there was a gaint snake i could ride and wouldnt kill me, i would. i think i all comes down to the owner of any pet being snake or dog. a person can train a dog to attack or just from plain old neglect a dog may attack someone. some snakes are more aggressive then others, and most of the time with daily handling a snake will become use to human conctact. i would guess that that snake in the video was either a pet snake or a local snake in a foriegn country and ever since it was little it was handled by ppl seeing how they let it into the house. i want to say the chances of it killing a person are not that high but like with every pet / animal theres always that risk or chance or it happening


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

here in our country there are a lot of people having huge snakes as pets, and as far as i know there are no attacks/killed reported, maybe just like Frost said, its due to often human contact..


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

It's a different country. There are a lot of ridiculous practices in other countries that we don't get. The whole village is there and I'm sure it's no surprise to them what that snake is capable of. Watch'em do it, if he gets eaten it only makes a more outrageous video.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I simply wanted to point out how people never even THINK about dogs being dangerous........we teach people constantly how evil, and nasty snakes are.....and yet they are dangerous creatures.....


But there's a large difference in how snakes and dogs operate mentally... Snakes function a lot more off of instinct than dogs do, I would wager. Dogs are also more susceptible to aggressive training and abuse.

I still think it's irresponsible and saying "it's another country" doesn't make up for it.

That's just me though, I guess.


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

It seems to be fine. Not really irresponsible though, in some places in the world, people aren't afraid of snakes like here. I'll try my best to give an example









Here not a lot of people are afraid of dog because they are used to them. Dogs are just like wolves, they have the potential to bite and kill. Now to someone else from another part of the world, a dog can scare them and they would think you are irresponsible if you have children and a dog. The same is going on here, a snake is just another accepted animal in that part of the world. If you own a dog, do you hug it?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think that example flies AT ALL.

Domesticated dogs are a huge leap apart from a giant boid like that... Namely in that training with a dog plays a huge role. And that dogs were domesticated some 9,000 years ago. They operate, mentally, in a completely different manner then snakes do. It's like comparing apples and oranges I think.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I don't think that example flies AT ALL.
> 
> Domesticated dogs are a huge leap apart from a giant boid like that... Namely in that training with a dog plays a huge role. And that dogs were domesticated some 9,000 years ago. They operate, mentally, in a completely different manner then snakes do. It's like comparing apples and oranges I think.


I agree, and maybe it's because I don't know enough about snakes. But IMO a dog, like you said have been domesticated since forever. Dogs are trainable, and when trained right are to see their humans as the pack leaders and in charge at all times. Not saying that everyone knows how to treat a dog or that even 50% of dogs are like this, many can be aggressive, don't follow commands, etc. When it's treat time for your puppy everyday it doesn't attack it viscuosly rolling around and smothering it's dog bone. If he's hungry, he doesn't see my hand as food or worse a very small kid.

As far as I know snakes are not trainable to human commands or to the point where they can recognize they are on a lower level than a human counter part and that humans are the alpha. Not saying snakes are bad or shouldn't be allowed with kids but they should be respected for what they are. They are not domesticated pets there for they must be treated different. Even if they were domesticated, I sure wouldn't let my kids ride it around. It's kind cruel to the animal. I wouldn't let anyone ride my dog. I think the main problem everyone sees is they're not respecting what that animal is capable of.

Just like the fools in india that keep lions as pets and then step on a paw by accident and get attacked.


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, snakes ARE trained to the flute (I think it's a flute). Perhaps snakes were domesticated for 9000 years as well, just in someplace we do not know about.

Are you serious about the India Lion thing? That would be awkward.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> Are you serious about the India Lion thing? That would be awkward.


Off topic but yeah the video's everywhere. A bunch of indian guys posing with a large(and I mean large) male lion pet(chained I believe), anyways they were posing for the video camera and one of them accidentally stepped on a paw. The guy was ok with minor injuries but it def. took ahold of him, and they were frantic. It's not funny but they deserved it.

I would have a hard time believing snakes could be domesticated, but CK would know more about that because I don't know if they have a heirarchy in their species, or if they can be aggressively trained to listen/see commands. Domestication works so well on dogs because of their pack mentality, everything a dog does from greeting you at the door to wanting to sleep with you stems from wolves and how they act as pack. They're sympathtic animals and well they have a heirarchy and know you don't cross it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Snakes operate almost entirely off of instinct though, I've found, with the right treatment they are capable of some learned behaviour. Certain species tend to be naturally more aggressive... And as mentioned I'm sure CK can dawn some light on this as well.

But in the end snakes are not trainable like a dog is. A snake does not give a damn about you. If you sell it to someone else it doesn't care. So long as its needs are met it doesn't matter at all... My dog goes nuts when I leave her with my folks for a couple of days and am gone. She loves me to death and has to see me and spend time with me every day. My herps don't give a hoot whether I even look at them so long as they have full bellies, their temps are right and their water fish is full. But even then it's not the same as an upset dog I don't think. Not from personal experience anyway.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> Well, snakes ARE trained to the flute (I think it's a flute). Perhaps snakes were domesticated for 9000 years as well, just in someplace we do not know about.
> 
> Are you serious about the India Lion thing? That would be awkward.


Correct me if Im wrong but isnt this a common misconception? I believe the flute and music having nothing to do with it and there is no training involved. I saw a documetary a little while back that snake charming is done with cobras because they are attracted to the swaying motion of the charmer. Its a pretty sick practice from what I have heard, in that the fangs are usually removed from the snakes so they have to way to use their venom, which is why the "charmers" arent afraid of the snakes. Regardless there is no training involved at all.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I don't think that example flies AT ALL.
> 
> Domesticated dogs are a huge leap apart from a giant boid like that... Namely in that training with a dog plays a huge role. And that dogs were domesticated some 9,000 years ago. They operate, mentally, in a completely different manner then snakes do. It's like comparing apples and oranges I think.


mitochondrial dna shows dogs split from wolves nearly 100,000 years ago so its possible they've been domesticated much longer than 9000 years. which only proves your point more, but anyway...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but isnt this a common misconception? I believe the flute and music having nothing to do with it and there is no training involved. I saw a documetary a little while back that snake charming is done with cobras because they are attracted to the swaying motion of the charmer. Its a pretty sick practice from what I have heard, in that the fangs are usually removed from the snakes so they have to way to use their venom, which is why the "charmers" arent afraid of the snakes. Regardless there is no training involved at all.


I didn't catch what he mean't by flute at first but yeah they're not moving to the noise, they're moving to the swaying/vibrations..


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I thought it was to the vibrations sent out by the flute. I never knew they were defanged. I've seen a snake charmer, and the fangs are still there (but I'm sure that the poison glands or whatever were removed). My question is, when they are in a pot (some are in, some are not), how do they see the swaying of the charmer?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Just to let you know...

That video was recorded in Thailand... it lives in the house with the family...and just ONE kid...that knows that snake since he was born... the neighbours ask (beg) for the snake's water (it is sacred to them) ...i t is interesting to see the difference between cultures... to cristians snake represents evil...to other religions....represents something sacred 
To some others represent the most sucessful predators on earth...

Regards

Jorge


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The video is bad, but not near as bad as I thought it would be. The kid laying down wrapped in the snake at the end made me cringe a bit...


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

That snake could crush that kid like a bug. Say it did decide to coil and constrict that kid. Good luck removing that thing!


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> That snake could crush that kid like a bug. Say it did decide to coil and constrict that kid. Good luck removing that thing!


According to Jorge, they would think that the snake eating the child would be a blesssing from the gods?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> That snake could crush that kid like a bug. Say it did decide to coil and constrict that kid. Good luck removing that thing!


According to Jorge, they would think that the snake eating the child would be a blesssing from the gods?
[/quote]

I just wonder...can you read beyond my words???? because I just do not see it written anywere...

I was just explaining the context of the film... I consider it interesting... I consider ideological differences interesting...

Regards

Jorge

P.S. You are really funny...ever tried...some funny forum...maybe jokers forum?







ehehehehehe


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I wasn't insulting you, I was supporting you







. I spent a while wondering if you were being sarcastic with the funny statement

2 hours later:

still wondering...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

So christians hate snakes?

j/k Had to say it though..


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> So christians hate snakes?
> 
> j/k Had to say it though..


Did I talk about hate??? It is a biblic issue...paradise...eve...adam...apple...snake...remmember?

OHHHH just forget what I have said...nevermind...not important...not directly related with the post...


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

In that case, thanks for the comment









I don't think there is a religion which actually hates snakes, just people within that religion which do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Gear Wiz said:


> Just to let you know...
> 
> That video was recorded in Thailand... it lives in the house with the family...and just ONE kid...that knows that snake since he was born... the neighbours ask (beg) for the snake's water (it is sacred to them) ...i t is interesting to see the difference between cultures... to cristians snake represents evil...to other religions....represents something sacred
> To some others represent the most sucessful predators on earth...


Thanks for the background information on that video. 
I have always been impressed by the eastern religons that hold snakes sacred. In Western culture, snakes have always been vilified and feared because it represents the inherent dangers of the untamed wilderness.


----------

